

Sen. Leland Yee Proposes Regulations On 3-D Printers After Gun Test - mariusz79
http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2013/05/08/sen-leland-yee-proposes-regulations-on-3-d-printers-after-gun-test/

======
mariusz79
While we're at it why not regulate lathes, cnc machines, and hand tools?

